# First long bites



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Sending him from 100 yards away with pressure from helper. Looks like he is growing up nicely, what do you think?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUlU-h2cDHI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onsI5Kp_ihE


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What is it there that you consider pressure ? The vids are way too short, but I, and your dog don't see any pressure.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Well at least the dog found the helper lol.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The dog did quite nicely, I just was pointing out that he wasn't seeing any pressure.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice dog thanks for posting...real short vids...make some longer ones LOL  dog looks real good, Did not see any pressure though either...which is fine with me...just sayin, pressure was 1/2 of what i was looking for...since it was mentioned  Still reading that book, thanks for loaning it to me, very interesting and quite detailed...


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

I concur with jeff


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Nice dog thanks for posting...real short vids...make some longer ones LOL  dog looks real good, Did not see any pressure though either...which is fine with me...just sayin, pressure was 1/2 of what i was looking for...since it was mentioned  Still reading that book, thanks for loaning it to me, very interesting and quite detailed...


Glad you like the book. The pressure in this case is the helpers yell and short charge towards the dog. Dog running 100 yards to engage is pressure also as opposed to real short back up bites, keep in mind this is a young dog. Now for a dog more further along in training and age the pressure will be different. There is no long drive with hits, an out, the re-attack and all that at his age and training level. What we were looking for at this stage was the comittment from the dog, speed, quality of grip and the line as he approaches the helper (whether straight or an arc).


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

The pressure was from the lawn mower ;-)~ 

Faisal he looks great! Keep up the good training.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> Glad you like the book. The pressure in this case is the helpers yell and short charge towards the dog. Dog running 100 yards to engage is pressure also as opposed to real short back up bites. Now for a dog more further along in training and age the pressure will be different. There is no long drive with hits, an out, the re-attack and all that at his age and training level. What we were looking for at this stage was the comittment from the dog, speed, quality of grip and the line as he approaches the helper (whether straight or an arc).


ok..i see it now...even the lawnmower more pressure than what the dog has seen thus far...like I said dog looks great..


----------



## Clark Niemitalo (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice speed on the dog..NO PRESSURE at all maybe enviormental( Lawn Mower) Still no helper pressure he steps back on impact and has no stick..But nice entry on your dog grips looked good..


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I guess the big thing to remember is pressure is what the dog sees. He ain't seeing shit.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

That lawn mover is a 3 blade billy bad ass pressure extreme ;-)


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> That lawn mover is a 3 blade billy bad ass pressure extreme ;-)


See "I" knew that Faisal \\/


----------



## Clark Niemitalo (Jan 21, 2009)

So how is a mower 30 yards away pressure when your helper is giving a huge attraction??


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes i agree with Jeff,no pressure on the dog.What can you do if the dog does show anything negative?
You are not there to help him,imo first you build up pressure and then distance.
In Schh he will never be send from that distance anyway,what is your hurry?How old is he?


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Clark,i think it is called sarcasm.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Dog is 17 months old, there is no hurry. He is tracking really well, just beginning OB during protection and the retrieve.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

jack van strien said:


> In Schh he will never be send from that distance anyway,


I believe the schutzhund trial field has to be at least 100 meters so the schHIII long bite is technically a little over 100 yards.

Anyway, nice young dog Faisal!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Susan. I too was wondering about the long bite distance comment and wanted to see if anyone else caught it!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Ach Susan, you are probably right, There is a distance between the three aside hides that has to be correct and I guess, without reckoning, it could be around 100 yards. Now if I knew what yards were?? lol.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Now if I knew what yards were?? lol.


A yard is a little over 90 centimeters :smile:


----------



## Clark Niemitalo (Jan 21, 2009)

Jack i was sacastic also..Yes the blinds are the size of a football field but the true distance between dog and helper is under a 100 yards..The helper turns up field and runs for a bit before u release your dog to show control.The dog usally is sent after the helper runs for 20 yards or so and the helper will still get another 5-10 yards before engagement..Trust me i have been there and done it many times as a helper at big events..


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Clark Niemitalo said:


> Jack i was sacastic also..Yes the blinds are the size of a football field but the true distance between dog and helper is under a 100 yards..The helper turns up field and runs for a bit before u release your dog to show control.The dog usally is sent after the helper runs for 20 yards or so and the helper will still get another 5-10 yards before engagement..Trust me i have been there and done it many times as a helper at big events..


Good point, I didn't take the running into account, I should have.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Ah so, next time I will use my laser range finder and release dog at the precise 80 yard range +- 0.1 yard, d-wind of the mower. Ain't technology great :smile:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> Ah so, next time I will use my laser range finder and release dog at the precise 80 yard range +- 0.1 yard, d-wind of the mower. Ain't technology great :smile:


and please rent a "pressure" meter  LOL


----------



## Rigel Lancero (Aug 22, 2007)

The pressure was the* HEY* from the decoy


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Rigel Lancero said:


> The pressure was the* HEY* from the decoy



I thought the pressure was from the dog worrying that the stick hits were going to cause his micro Chip to explode?


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I thought the pressure was from the dog worrying that the stick hits were going to cause his micro Chip to explode?


Only if he were a dobe :smile: but then he would have run straight to his kennel.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> Only if he were a dobe :smile: but then he would have run straight to his kennel.



I guess you're just looking at the wrong Dobe. These two never ran back to their kennel. 
Dubheasa Germania (11/05/99-08/11/08) SchH III M R Brevet AKC WD III AWD 1 STP 1 CD WAC TT
Ascomannis Jago (06/20/03) SchH III AKC WD III AWD I TT WAC


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

There's always exceptions.


----------

